# Eclipse RCP Product Build-Nummer + Jenkins



## Gregorrr (20. Dez 2012)

Ich würd gern meine Jenkins Builds mit der Versionsnummer meines Eclipse products taggen.

Hat das jemand schonmal gemacht?


Also die Versions-Nummer vom Eclipse Produkt geholt und irgendwie in Jenkins verfügbar gemacht?


----------



## Gonzo17 (20. Dez 2012)

Du meinst damit deine Builds nicht mehr #10, #11, #12, usw heißen sondern 1.0.1.33, 1.0.1.54, 1.1.0.123?

Ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt nicht mal, wie man während dem Build automatisch den Namen des Builds anpassen kann. Die Version des Produkts über Buckminster zu liefern, das sollte nicht so arg schwer sein.


----------



## maki (20. Dez 2012)

k.A: ob man Jenkins dazu bekommen kann deine Buildnummer zu verwenden, aber zumindest kann man das Manifest und die Pom Version mit dem tycho-version-plugin setzen: 
Plugin Documentation

Falls du Tycho verwendest... (?)


----------



## Gregorrr (20. Dez 2012)

Gonzo17 hat gesagt.:


> Du meinst damit deine Builds nicht mehr #10, #11, #12, usw heißen sondern 1.0.1.33, 1.0.1.54, 1.1.0.123?



Ja, genau!



Gonzo17 hat gesagt.:


> Ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt nicht mal, wie man während dem Build automatisch den Namen des Builds anpassen kann.



Die Build-Nummer ist mir an sich nicht wichtig, ich tagge nach einem Build mit dem svn-tag-plugin den Build. Dort kann man dann beliebige Strings angeben. Nur kriege ich die Versions-Nummer nicht aus Eclipse in Jenkins.



Gonzo17 hat gesagt.:


> Die Version des Produkts über Buckminster zu liefern, das sollte nicht so arg schwer sein.



OK, danke. Ich schau mal nach, wie das gehen sollte, oder hast du eventuell einen Hinweis für mich?


----------



## Gregorrr (20. Dez 2012)

maki hat gesagt.:


> k.A: ob man Jenkins dazu bekommen kann deine Buildnummer zu verwenden, aber zumindest kann man das Manifest und die Pom Version mit dem tycho-version-plugin setzen:
> Plugin Documentation
> 
> Falls du Tycho verwendest... (?)



Nee, leider nicht


----------



## Gonzo17 (20. Dez 2012)

Gregorrr hat gesagt.:


> OK, danke. Ich schau mal nach, wie das gehen sollte, oder hast du eventuell einen Hinweis für mich?



Konkret weiß ich es nicht. Aber spontan würde ich mal schauen, ob es in Buckminster irgendeine Property gibt, in der das gesetzt ist bzw während des Ausführens von Buckminster gesetzt wird. Denn sowas wie den qualifier kann man ja definieren, vielleicht kommt man dann auch an die komplette Versionsnummer des Produkts?


----------



## Gonzo17 (20. Dez 2012)

Ach, schau mal, das hier gefunden: https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=321753

Vielleicht hilft dir das? Schaut ziemlich ähnlich aus, geht es auch darum die Versionsnummer abzugreifen, wenn auch in diesem Kontext um sie woanders zu benutzen, aber wäre mal ein Anfang.


----------

